

Writing a flippable book using CSS Regions and 3D transforms - tilt
http://updates.html5rocks.com/2012/07/Writing-a-flippable-book-using-CSS-Regions-and-3D-transforms

======
BradleyStC
I'd like to just post "doesn't work". But of course a comment like that isn't
very useful. On Mac OS 10.6.8 with Chrome, It will only drag the image around
and does not apply any CSS3 animations whatsoever.

------
quink
I appreciate the idea behind this, and it's an excellent technical
demonstration. Very impressive and all that.

I'd just like to, however, preempt anyone from thinking that this kind of
thing is appropriate for books or texts of any sort. Can't select anything,
can't hash-link through to a paragraph, have to wait for the transition, have
to orient it right... it's not much fun. If you're looking for a UI for this
kind of thing for whichever project you were going to do (most likely some
menu for some restaurant), I'd much rather have the Kindle-approach apply.

No UI, just the book. It's lovely. It's liberating. Skeuomorphism usually
deserves contempt. Not always. But usually.

